# Why are INFP's prone to depression?



## cudibloop

When by nature NFP's are fun loving people wih vivid imaginations? Whenever im feeling at peace, I'm probably the most lively fun loving happy-go-lucky person in the world, but when I'm feeling depressed I act as if the world is evil and built against me. Why such a contrast in perception?

ENFP are like our opposites in their outlook on life yet they share the same functions minus introversion


----------



## BooksandButterflies

*I can't really explain why this is, but I know EXACTLY what you're talking about! I can be on top of the world, and then something that might not seem so bad to most people hits me hard and I spiral downwards. If I had a quarter for every time someone said to me: "It's not the end of the world!" I'd be a very rich woman!*:laughing:


----------



## StaceofBass

cudibloop said:


> ENFP are like our opposites in their outlook on life yet they share the same functions minus introversion


According to this, I must be an ENFP....


----------



## Wellsy

Perhaps an introspective nature helps in progressing things as we aren't really taught psychological tools to help defend ourselves from ourselves. So we explore ideas and events, sometimes they're not so nice and when the negativity seeps in we dont have the tools, one needs to build the resilience through cognitive thought and taking control. Even then its still easy to get down in a slump and dislike things and self pity.


----------



## Thief Noctis

I can't say I know an answer, but I can say that what you've said is pretty true for a majority (that I've seen, anyway- not generalising every INFP into this as everyone's different). If I'm feeling okay and around a close friend or two, I practically bounce off the walls. When it comes to being left to my thoughts though, I tend to end up rather depressed and stick like it for a few days. But depressed doesn't mean unfriendly, so it's fine really.


----------



## boblikesoup

ENFP and INFP's get depressed because the world doesn't live up to their imaginations.


----------



## Zerosum

I think this is one of the oldest questions I remember coming across.. The person who solves this, will be definitely in the running for the MB nobel prize equivalent. 

For my own two cents, im not entirely sure if INFPs are really more prone to depression than other times, I think that they are just more likely to talk about it than others.


----------



## All in Twilight

INFP = Fi-Ne. And than they start to talk themselves sick.
ENFP = Ne-Fi. We talk other people sick


----------



## sarek

We are idealists. We want things to change, to become better. In order to do that we must be dissatisfied with what is. 

I do not perceive this dissatisfaction as something that is essentially negative but I am very much aware that it may register as depression for those people around me who are not aware of my motivation.


----------



## moondog

Everything said about idealism above. And the fact that I can never remember where my keys are. Or just about anything I was suppose to be doing before I drifted away.


----------



## Doom

Zerosum said:


> For my own two cents, im not entirely sure if INFPs are really more prone to depression than other times, I think that they are just more likely to talk about it than others.


It's possible, I don't like the idea of other people feeling down because I am. That being said I enjoy depressing media.


----------



## imploded hope

I'm not sure exactly, but from experience, I'd pretty much say it's because...I think too much. Also, I end up causing my own anxiety(something I need to work on) but having had major depression for most of my short life, I'd say that would be the reason. If left to think...world ends.


----------



## InternalWonderous

Other than idealism, I think it's because it's so easy for us to be misunderstood, and at the same time, we spend so much time thinking, ruminating about that very fact. And it kills us (me) inside. It's a double whammy.


----------



## ElectricHead

Many INFP are enneagram type 4. Go to the enneagram type 4 page and read @timeless post description, paying specific attention to how they perceive the world in a unified way only to have that shattered, thinking they are separated, and then losing and constantly trying to regain their indentity. 

Without enneagram speak, I would guess that it's the Fi, because that's how we filter the world. You add Ne to the mix and you then feel different and misunderstood. Also, your values on how you feel about something are so strong that you become a perfectionist with almost unattainable ideals. Before you realize those ideals are pretty much unrealistic, you slowly become jaded to the real world that doesn't change. We aren't the "do-er" type, so when your ideals aren't magically met without any effort, you say fuck the world and get depressed. As an INFP myself, I know that anytime I actually accomplish what I set out to do, I FEEL incredible about it and thus my mood is lifted. IF you're constantly sitting on the couch with unanswered wishes, you FEEL like shit. The feeling is your fire, so either stoke the flame or fall into ashes. I'm completely talking out of my ass right now. A lot of INFP feel alone also for many reasons, and being alone for extended periods of time is proven to lead to depression no matter how introverted you are. People need people.


----------



## Nightshade

Based on my own experience, it's a result of feeling misunderstood and being a perfectionist, which caused me to idealize others and expect too much. I often escape into my daydream land, which can often drain me when I do it excessively. It creates a lot of noise in my head. 

It comes from feeling like people don't "get me." I daydream a lot since a lot of people and my ideals of this world don't fit my own.


----------



## nicoloco90

It is kinda a black and white difference and maybe related to my type 2 enneagram. It is all or nothing. Being able to passionately chasing dreams and be happy and be the best guy there is for all people around .... and on the other hand if there is too much setbacks and life is a bitch then all can just go to hell and everybody can **** themselves =) .. too bad then, but couldn't care less.

Sometimes it is hard when there seems to be such a tiny difference in either pure happines or pure resentment and anger. This contributes to my heavy moodswings. However I feel that I am better able to control this after I had found my true love<3 (yes give me a bucket to drool in if needed) 

A lonely INFP is just no good, at least I am not. Need my friend and love(rs) around =)


----------



## Ocky

I think if we have someone(especially an ENFP) to snuggle with and talk to in secret we will very rarely get depressed.

I'm tempted to start a charity called 'Adopt and INFP', *tilts head* anyone want me?


----------



## Kynx

Perhaps depressed people are prone to typing themselves as INFPs.


----------



## RetroVortex

You know I've been thinking it over, and I think the main reason is over-analysis.

We observe our environment and reflect, then reflect on ourselves, then try to find significance, try to find faults and solutions.
When in the end of the day its likely that it really is just what it is, what is literally infront of our noses, and at that point we really need to just DO.

The job sucks? Go and do something about it either way.
Lonely? Go out more. Talk to people. Join a club. Dont overplan, dont get your hopes up, just jump in.

You know. Stuff like that. I bet a lot of us struggle with that.
(I know I do! XD)


----------



## MerelyARumor

We are the dreamers...and we live in a world where Dreams are destroyed , We are Prone to act on our curiosity...And when we do we find out all the Disgusting Sad things in the world(the smarter the infp you are the more sad things you end up discovering and more likely you are to be depressed) , The things that People try to hide,forget and ignore. Then we absorb it, we absorb all the pain and emotional struggle of the dark corners of the earth, we do it all In the safety of our home, if we even have a home(a place to stay and a home are 2 different things)...when our freinds need someone to vent to and tell all there darkest depressing secrets...we are there to absorb it but most of us dont let people absorb our darkest depressing secrets,Becuase we know it would just hurt them. ......We carry the world on our shoulders , which is why we Dream, if we didnt dream,we would have no escape,we would die....Most of us do this alone. They make pills to cure the Infp in you....

We feel like we do not belong, Selfless in a selfish world....We feel like the world is wrong...Trapped inside our endless Swirl


Its no wonder all the infps are good writers


----------

